# SW 629 advice needed



## rockdawg (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm in the market for a 629 and would like yalls opinion on barrel length. I really like the idea of the 8 3/8" barrel but other than a few FPS gain, would there be a noticeable difference in the 6.5"? 
I plan on topping it with a 2X scope or maybe a good quality red dot.  Any preference on those? 

Thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## Sam H (Aug 3, 2012)

I shoot a 6.5" for years....Alot easier to handle/manipulate and carry for me , than an 8" barrel...no significant differance in fps at 50yds, which is my limit...Honestly ,more comfortable at 35yds or less.
I am considering a Leupold DeltaPoint reflex sight...will be interesting to see reports on it if any has used it?

I personally am Just Not a "scope man"...But that's me!?


----------



## snuffy (Aug 3, 2012)

I have the Mountain Gun with a 4” barrel. The muzzle blast is awful. I had a 6” model 29, many years ago and loved it.


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Aug 3, 2012)

The biggest difference would be how they felt to handle,carry and shoot.  I have shot 44s from 4" to 10 1/2" and prefer the mid length barrels 6-8".


----------



## bowyer (Aug 3, 2012)

I really don't see any advantage in going with the 8/38" barrel if you are going to top it with a scope or red dot. The longer barrel may give you some advantage with it's longer sight radius if you use it with the iron sights, but my guess is that the longer barrel will only add weight and bulk if used with a scope . Just my opinion since I don't  own one with the longer barrel. But I do shoot two pre-lock 629's regularly with 6" barrels and both are incredibly accurate out to 100 yds. One is equipped with a 2x Nikon scope and the other has iron sights. If you have never used a pistol with a scope then I highly recommend you try one out before purchasing . I know some good pistol shooters that really struggle with the long eye relief of pistol scopes. I haven't tried a red dot yet but hear some good comments from other users.


----------



## pushplow (Aug 3, 2012)

I had a SS 629 with a 8 3/8" barrel. I regret selling every time I think about it. I still see the guy that bought it and try to buy it back  every time I see him. It had no scope, but it was very accurate. I always thought the extra weight of the barrel helped lighten the kick.


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 3, 2012)

Got one in 8 3/8in love it. Very manageable with recoil on most magnum loads havent spent much time in the woods with because I picked it up last December. 2x scope is a little weak for what I think the gun is capable of. But I can manage a decent group off sandbags at 50yds. The extra barrel length IMO is great for keeping nice and still if you rest it on a rifle rest in a deerstand. Im shooting 240gr XTPS thru mine.


----------



## Darrell H (Aug 3, 2012)

I think that the 6.5" 629 Classic topped with an Ultradot is as close as you will get to the ultimate hunting revolver for GA.  JMHO 







Good luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## HandgunHTR (Aug 3, 2012)

Darrell H said:


> I think that the 6.5" 629 Classic topped with an Ultradot is as close as you will get to the ultimate hunting revolver for GA.  JMHO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## rockdawg (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks for the advice yall. That Ultra Dot looks sweet.


----------



## 1022 (Aug 8, 2012)

I had a 29 and a 629 both with 6" barells,put a scope on the 629 big mistake made it too hard to carry and could not take those awkard shots.Sold both and got a SBH with 4 5/8 " eaiser to carry and shoot.My limit is about 60 yards with iron sights thats about as far as I can see in my woods anyway.Good luck with what ever you go with.Even had a S&W Mountain Gun didn't like the tapered barell.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm in the market for a 629 classic or hunter and I want to put a scope on it.  Any suggestions on who's selling them around Atlanta or if someone has one up for sale?


----------



## tgc (Jul 23, 2015)

I like my 6. Never had anything longer. Couldn't imagine having to carry an 8 1/2".  Course I'm only a decent shot to 50 yards anyway.


 s&w2015.JPG (99.6 KB)


----------



## Dub (Jul 26, 2015)

6 5" is excellent for this gun.


----------



## blt152 (Jul 27, 2015)

For years I hunted with an 8 3/8" barreled 629 in my home state of Ohio and the big woods of the Alleghany Mountains of Pennsylvania. I topped my 629 with an Ultradot 30mm red dot scope which proved to be a very deadly combo. I would think that the 6.5 inch barrel would be a good choice for hunting here in Georgia's pine woods where your shots would be a 100yds or less. I would highly recommend the purchase of the Ultadot brand of red dot scopes. I use to be an authorized dealer and can't say enough about them. They stand behind their product 100%.I have used them on my handguns and my turkey shotguns and never had one lose it's zero.


----------



## 660griz (Jul 27, 2015)

bowyer said:


> I really don't see any advantage in going with the 8/38" barrel if you are going to top it with a scope or red dot.



Exactly.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Jul 27, 2015)

*Ditto !!*



Sam H said:


> I shoot a 6.5" for years....Alot easier to handle/manipulate and carry for me , than an 8" barrel...no significant differance in fps at 50yds, which is my limit...Honestly ,more comfortable at 35yds or less.
> I am considering a Leupold DeltaPoint reflex sight...will be interesting to see reports on it if any has used it?
> 
> I personally am Just Not a "scope man"...But that's me!?



I have had one since about 1995 and I absolutely love that gun !  It is smooth, shoots great, balanced, durable, etc....I too opted for no scope and don't regret it at all.


----------



## PappyHoel (Aug 15, 2015)

ive looked high and low for a 629 and no one has any and you cant order them.


----------



## tgc (Aug 16, 2015)

PappyHoel said:


> ive looked high and low for a 629 and no one has any and you cant order them.



Hmmm. Strange


----------



## PappyHoel (Aug 16, 2015)

tgc said:


> Hmmm. Strange



I was told they do limited runs on them and the distributors give only a couple to gun shops.  They can't keep them on the shelves.

I have looked on gun broker and there are a couple, but I have a previous $2000 mistake from gun broker.  I won't go into detail.


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 17, 2015)

629, 6.5 inch. All the gun you will ever need. Plenty long enough.


----------



## PappyHoel (Aug 24, 2015)

My search is still going.  I have called all dealers in north ga.  No one has any and they can't order them.


----------



## snuffy (Aug 24, 2015)

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/...6/products_id/26273/S&W+M629+6RD+44MAG44SP+5"

Found this one, but it seems awful high.


----------



## zman (Aug 24, 2015)

Pappy I sent you a pm. Did you get it? Was bout a 629-1.


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 1, 2015)

zman said:


> Pappy I sent you a pm. Did you get it? Was bout a 629-1.



Zman. Just checked your PM and thanks for the offer.  I picked one up locally (used).  I think I got a decent price.  Now I have to pick up a rail and scope for it.  

Ammo was $50 a box yikes


----------



## zman (Sep 1, 2015)

Good to know.. He's already sold the one i was telling you about.. Good luck this season..


----------



## PappyHoel (Sep 3, 2015)

zman said:


> Good to know.. He's already sold the one i was telling you about.. Good luck this season..



You too.  Now I need to decide on red dot or scope.


----------



## djenkins0992 (Sep 18, 2015)

I have one with a 8-3/8" barrel. I don't recall the gen or model, I think a 29-4 but don't remember. The last few years of hunting, it's all I carried in the woods. I have it zeroed in @ 50 yards. It would shoot @ 1" low @ 75 and 1" high @ 25. If memory serves me correct. They are large but I truly loved mine. I wouldn't trade it for a 6". I have an old Tasco pro point red dot scope on it and love it. I don't remember the power. Killed several with it, they would drop dead in their tracks.
She has been my safe queen since 2000 or 2001.
Good luck in your search, you can't go wrong with whichever you decide and find!


----------

